# encoding / decoding



## Schwabsi (21. Apr 2004)

Hi,

ich hab Probleme mit dem decoden von Parametern bzw. nur mit denen die Umlaute haben - Was mach ich falsch??
Bzw. Wie geht es besser???

Hier etwas Sourcecode:


```
<form name="menuAdmin_form" method="post" > 
      <select style="width:250px;" name="menu_name" size="1"  
      onChange="JavaScript:showMenu(menuAdmin_form);">
     <%
            menu_iter = menus.iterator();
       out.println("<option value=\"--\">-- bitte Men&  
            ausw&hlen --"); 
         while(menu_iter.hasNext()) 
       {
              menu_helper = (Menu)menu_iter.next();
     %>
                  <option value="<%= menu_helper.getName() %>"><%=  
                  menu_helper.getName() %></option>
     <%
       }// while(menu_iter.hasNext())
   %>
        </select>
      </form> 

...

function showMenu (_form){
        index = _form.menu_name.selectedIndex;
        value = _form.menu_name.options[index].value;
        
        var newUri = encodeURI("index-versuch.jsp?menuCreated=yes&menu_name="+value);
   location.href= newUri;
    }  

...

  try
    {
       if(request.getParameter("menuCreated").equals("yes"))
         menuCreated = "yes";
               
         created_menu_name = java.net.URLDecoder.decode(request.getParameter("menu_name"), "ISO-8859-1");
    }
    
    catch(Exception e) {}







if (menuCreated.equals("yes"))
    {
```
die funktion funktioniert dann nur bei menu_name ohne Umlaute!


----------



## Thanni (22. Apr 2004)

dann nimm doch mal ne andere iso 

gruß thanni


----------



## Schwabsi (22. Apr 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann nimm doch mal ne andere iso
> 
> gruß thanni




Ich hab es auch schon ohne Iso versucht - ging nicht!
Welche iso wäre denn richtig???


----------



## Thanni (22. Apr 2004)

Schwabsi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thanni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich nehme mal an die europäische das müste am ende 15 und nicht 1 sein aber ich weiss es nicht genau


----------

